# 2018 South FL breeders



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Generally these breeders will have all 4 core clearances on both sire and dam- but absolutely verify this before committing to a litter.
It is not a complete list, gosh- I had such a time going through Google- so many disreputable breeders in South FL I do not envy the hunt!

Boca- Bocagoldgoldens.com
Delavega- DeLaVega,* Golden Retrievers,* Thonotosassa,* Fl*
Goldrox- www.goldroxgoldens.com
Ingot- Ingot Home
Karagold- KaraGold Golden Retrievers - Florida
LeonGolden-http://www.leongolden.it
Rockstar- Welcome to Rockstar Goldens
Stillwater- wwww.stillwatergoldenretrievers.com
Toasty- [email protected] (email)
Turbo- Turbo Retrievers


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Mike & Pat (Rockstar) only have boys so probably not a good referral for puppies


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Mike & Pat (Rockstar) only have boys so probably not a good referral for puppies


But they have stud service- so (feeling there are a lack of S FL breeders in my mind) put them there. Actually, YOU should be on the Central list for that same reason!
I added you in the thread on 2018 FL breeders *central FL.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm a big believer in listing good stud dog owners, Anney should absolutely be on the list, I decided I wanted a Fisher puppy after falling in love with him on line. Thanks to Anney and Fisher, I got to meet Kristin and Sophie and ended up with a dog I love. 

I usually tell people to reach out to stud dog owners for this reason. It can be a long shot but word of mouth and networking can be a great way to go for people with a little patience.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> I'm a big believer in listing good stud dog owners, Anney should absolutely be on the list, I decided I wanted a Fisher puppy after falling in love with him on line. Thanks to Anney and Fisher, I got to meet Kristin and Sophie and ended up with a dog I love.
> 
> I usually tell people to reach out to stud dog owners for this reason. It can be a long shot but word of mouth and networking can be a great way to go for people with a little patience.


Same story here. I found out about Tito through this forum and reached out to Barb (Hotel4Dogs) after my beloved girl died. I knew I wanted one of his puppies - and I was so lucky that she wanted me to have one of his puppies, too, and put me in touch with Jane (Four Lakes) who was planning to breed her Abby to Tito in the next few months. Barb is also the reason I got into hunt training and dock diving with Shala, and why I got Shala's CCA. A good stud dog owner is definitely worth including!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, but 99% of people reading this forum looking for a pet puppy want, um, pet puppies, and I really can't help them.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh gosh, I disagree. To be fair, most puppy buyers probably have no business buying a golden in the first place, but there are some really good pet puppy homes who understand how much effort goes into raising a golden and are willing to train and exercise them. For those homes who don't expect their dog to go sleep under the kitchen table 23 hours a day, getting a pet puppy spot in a litter by one of your guys would be so awesome. Not all litters would have a pet spot on the list, but some might. 

Most breeders who would use your dogs want to produce Goldens who are more dual purpose, putting emphasis on what's inside being just as important as what's outside. To me - that's the best kind of breeder a pet home could find. Those are the kind of Goldens that made the breed such popular family dogs in the first place.


----------



## skygolden (Jun 6, 2018)

*Looking for a Puppy*

Hello Everyone.

Me and I friend are looking for a Golden Retriever Puppy and can anyone suggest me breeder and how much would it cost me for the puppy.

Your response is really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Puppies in FL run in the neighborhood of 2500.
there is a list of breeders who typically follow the Code of ethics at the first of this thread.


----------



## shannonm (Feb 22, 2019)

*Red Golden*

Does anyone have any insight to breeders that have dark/red Goldens in S. Florida?

Thanks!


----------

